

The Curse of Xanadu? - Eddk
http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2010/12/public_pensions_that_invested.html

======
Eddk
Maybe the people in NJ should have read this:
<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/3.06/xanadu.html>

before calling that project Xanadu:)

